
Visually Explore and Analyze Big Data from Any Jupyter Notebook - argenisleon
https://hi-bumblebee.com/
======
argenisleon
Hi, My name is Argenis founder and CEO of Bumblebee. With Bumblebee we want to
make big data exploration and visualization easy using a web interface. It can
be used from your laptop or in the cloud.

It’s free. Just give it a try and let us know what you think.

